# Italian Frames



## steve 3 (Dec 17, 2011)

Last year I transitioned from mountain to road biking and have developed a serious passion for these Italian designed frames. I do not have a colagno dealer local to me, but it seems like a C59 is awesome based on all reviews I have read. I started on a specialized roubaix 105, but then made the error (lol) of test riding some more expensive bikes like cervelo R5 and Pinarello Paris. I am simply looking for input on what I should get from this experienced forum. I ride a 56 specialized and I already bought campy super record components for pending frame purchase. If I go colagno what size would I need....a 56 TT on everything I have test rode seems right. Where would be the best place to order one of these beauties (pricing/service)??? What about warranty...etc??? Any input is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## steve 3 (Dec 17, 2011)

steve 3 said:


> Last year I transitioned from mountain to road biking and have developed a serious passion for these Italian designed frames. I do not have a colagno dealer local to me, but it seems like a C59 is awesome based on all reviews I have read. I started on a specialized roubaix 105, but then made the error (lol) of test riding some more expensive bikes like cervelo R5 and Pinarello Paris. I am simply looking for input on what I should get from this experienced forum. I ride a 56 specialized and I already bought campy super record components for pending frame purchase. If I go colagno what size would I need....a 56 TT on everything I have test rode seems right. Where would be the best place to order one of these beauties (pricing/service)??? What about warranty...etc??? Any input is greatly appreciated!!!


2010 C50 for $4k....is this smarter financially?


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I love my C50, but it was introduced more than six years ago. I don't think the C59 is twice the bike as a C50--I own both.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

The C59 is the best frame I have ridden in the last 10 years, and I have ridden a lot of frames, HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

steve 3 said:


> 2010 C50 for $4k....is this smarter financially?


you can also get some NOS from ra cycles

There is a C-50 JET for down to $2650 if you would want it on a 57cm ( 55.5 top tube ) 
and a gorgeous Extreme Power in PR38 on a 58cm ( 56 top tube ), for $3700,If I was on the market for one, I would get that one

Colnago Extreme Power 2008 Frameset | R&A Cycles

Just make sure you want a 56cm top tube Colnago, Colnagos and other Italian frames have a different geometry than a similar sized american/taiwanese frames, when fitted similarly the Italian ones would have a lower BB and shorter wheelbase and top tubes. 

read here A Study in Geometry : Red Kite Prayer

Also an Italian racing frame is designed for a racing position, so they don't really feel right with a stack of spacers, so if you size it right you would need to have a long stem and low handlebars, be sure you want to have that too.

if you prefer relaxed, long wheelbase, high handlebars comfort bike then a racing Colnago frame is maybe not suitable for this.


----------



## Sweeney (Apr 29, 2007)

I am no expert at all on Colnago's but the advice I got from someone who is a fitting expert and has sold a lot of Colnago's, is if you ride a 56, which I do, in your other road bikes, get a 56 in a Colnago. This will have a 55 top tube and you make up the difference in your stem. I followed his advice and my Dream HP handles like a dream come true.


----------



## steve 3 (Dec 17, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> you can also get some NOS from ra cycles
> 
> There is a C-50 JET for down to $2650 if you would want it on a 57cm ( 55.5 top tube )
> and a gorgeous Extreme Power in PR38 on a 58cm ( 56 top tube ), for $3700,If I was on the market for one, I would get that one
> ...


that extreme power is beauttiful.......wow.....a 56 would work????? It is still expensive....should I consider others in colnago product line which are more recent and perhaps have added research/technology?


----------



## steve 3 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wrench Science has 2011 C59 GDEC for $4130..........thoughts?????????:idea:


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

steve 3 said:


> Wrench Science has 2011 C59 GDEC for $4130..........thoughts?????????:idea:


Mike at Maestro can get you any C59 color any size for about $3,700. You still get a warranty through him.

I've bought two frames from him. I am buying my 3rd. I bet he knows more about racing and products than Wrench Science, Competitive Cyclist, Colorado Cyclist, and RA put together.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

PaxRomana said:


> Mike at Maestro can get you any C59 color any size for about $3,700. You still get a warranty through him.
> 
> I've bought two frames from him. I am buying my 3rd. I bet he knows more about racing and products than Wrench Science, Competitive Cyclist, Colorado Cyclist, and RA put together.


Yep. I have been eyeing Mike's website for a Master X Lite purchase. For me, it is between him and Bellatisport, but his pricing is better right now.

My most recent Colnago purchase was a C50 back in 2008. I have ridden about 5,000 miles on it with 2008 Record on it and have zero complaints. I am a former road racer, but I am also a somewhat smaller guy at 5' 8" and 150 pounds. So, I have yet to really experience any type of frame flex from any of my bikes.

I cringe to ask what a C59 goes for, since I got myu C50 back in 2008 for $3,100. I also ride a Colnago Cristallo, Colnago Arte, Colnago Oval Krono, and Bianchi FG Lite. The C50 is the one I ride the most nowadays.

Personally, I don't think you can go wrong with the C50 or the C59. Both will be awesome bikes. It all depends on what your budget is. Then, think about when the C60 comes out. lol There will always be a new Colnago for you to "upgrade" to. Go with what you can afford and start saving up for the next one.


----------



## jogger1 (Mar 23, 2012)

How colud you tell that this frames are really made in Italy and not from China.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

jogger1 said:


> How colud you tell that this frames are really made in Italy and not from China.


*Generally* the monocoque, or one-piece lay-up frames are made in Asia. The bonded frames, like the C-59, are at least constructed in Italy, though with Japanese (Toray) carbon. All forks are made in Asia as far as I know.


----------



## velocipedio (Mar 30, 2012)

steve 3 said:


> Last year I transitioned from mountain to road biking and have developed a serious passion for these Italian designed frames. I do not have a colagno dealer local to me, but it seems like a C59 is awesome based on all reviews I have read. I started on a specialized roubaix 105, but then made the error (lol) of test riding some more expensive bikes like cervelo R5 and Pinarello Paris. I am simply looking for input on what I should get from this experienced forum. I ride a 56 specialized and I already bought campy super record components for pending frame purchase. If I go colagno what size would I need....a 56 TT on everything I have test rode seems right. Where would be the best place to order one of these beauties (pricing/service)??? What about warranty...etc??? Any input is greatly appreciated!!!


A frame should primarily be sized by leg length, not TT length. TT length is important but is usually sorted with the stem. Inseam X .65 should get you extremely close on frame size.Even better would be to use leg length from the femur head to the floor and check what the CONI manual has to say. Italian bikes are still largely designed around the CONI parameters, and the fit advice still works quite well.


----------

